# TFM Promotions



## Erica (25/4/17)

Get your free nicotine with every R500 spent!
Only at The Flavour Mill





www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

That's actually such a crazy deal it's ridiculous, well done The Flavour Mill!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (25/4/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Erica_TFM -    - Hope there's a little love for the 0 Nic Vapers -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (25/4/17)

Awesome @Erica_TFM!! Was about to place my order!! I don't see the offer on the site, how do I claim it?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

@Erica_TFM Just dropped you an email to specify I want both my free NICS PG based.


This is an awesome special and I hear only good things about your house brand of NIC. LOVELY STUFF>

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (26/4/17)

Nicotine has value trade it for more flavours @Max!


----------



## Erica (26/4/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Awesome @Erica_TFM!! Was about to place my order!! I don't see the offer on the site, how do I claim it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Hi @Cliff
I am so sorry for the delayed response 
All you have to do is order over R500.00! For every R500.00 you order you get an additional 100ml of 36mg TFM Nicotine.
You can then add a note on your order or email me the nicotine base you'd prefer and ta-dah!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (28/4/17)

Hi @DizZa and @Erica_TFM - so - for this promotion and your post above -



DizZa said:


> Nicotine has value trade it for more flavours @Max!



will 1 x 500ml Bottle of PG and 2 x 500ml Bottles of VG be acceptable in Lieu of the 100ml Nic for a purchase of R500 or greater ???

Thank You so much for your excellent service and support and looking forward to your soonest reply. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/4/17)

Max said:


> Hi @DizZa and @Erica_TFM - so - for this promotion and your post above -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Max unfortunately we can not permit that.

Doing this will cause everyone to pick what they want based on monetary value.
We have decided to go about this the way we did for a specific reason.

Hope you understand.

Regards
Damian


----------



## Max (28/4/17)

@DizZa - Absolutely not a Problem - hope your promotion does well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

